# Daily Bet Slips and tips/analysis for free



## TheBetBros (Sep 14, 2015)

We are a new betting tip site, running on a blog format, the site is free, and we post daily tips for you! Check us at: thebetbros.blogspot.com

Example of our 14.9 Bet Slip. (Pictures included in the blog)

Having a rough Monday? Luckily there are still games from the big leagues to be played. Here's a rather sure treble to help you make some money.

Sampdoria vs Bologna should easily go over 1.5 goals. There have been 11 goals in total in Sampdoria's last 2 serie a games. Bologna's form isn't the greatest and Sampdoria are playing home so there should be a lot of goals in store for tonight. Well at least over 1.5, if you're feeling courageous we suggest the "home team over 1.5" bet or just a Sampdoria win. Both having a multiplyer around 2. Score prediction 3-1.

Rayo Vallecano and Deportivo la Coruña are both without a win in la liga so far, so both teams will be looking for one tonight. Hence a tight fixture is to be expected. There have been under 3.5 goals in both teams' games this season, so under 3.5 would be quite safe already but we've decided to go with under 4.5 just to be safe. Score prediction 1-1.

West Ham are the clear favourites tonight after bashing Liverpool 3-0 at Anfield. But Newcastle are a good side but have been under achieving this season so far. Since it's the premier league no match can be set in stone before the final whistle, leaving things very much open tonight. Regardless West Ham have been able to score at least 1 goal in their last 9 home fixtures, so over 0.5 goals for them looks like the surest bet. Score prediction 2-1.


----------



## TheBetBros (Sep 15, 2015)

*Champions League 15.9*

Todays Champions League round is an epic chance for making profit, we have picked this fourfold with the multiplier of 1.9, and it looks solid.





PSG faces Malmö FF, and with PSG's current form, the game should be easy for them. PSG is dominating Ligue One, and they are on a great winning streak. Last year PSG managed to go all the way  to semifinals where they lost against Barcelona. PSG is a clear winner here with the score prediction of 3-0.


Another sure winner is Real Madrid. Their last away win against Espanyol (0-6) proved that their attack trio BBC is inform, and able to destroy Shakhtar. With the homeadvantage, Real Madrid takes the easy win, with the score prediction of 4-1.


PSV Eindhoven faces Manchester United today. Manchester come to the game expecting to win, but Eindhoven has the homeground and fans on their side. It's not going to be easy for ManU, but there's surely going to be goals, and over 1.5 looks good. Score prediction: 1-2.


Galatasaray faces Atletico Madrid on their home. With Atleticos strong defensive line, the game will be hard for Galatasaray, and they wont be able to beat Atletico. Atletico will try to take the game under their control, and possibly aim for a 0-1 away victory. With the stronger squad overall, Atletico will either get a draw or an away victory, but a game with low score is guaranteed. Score prediction: 0-1.


----------

